

Why Silicon Valley Immigrant Entrepreneurs Are Returning Home - shawnee_
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/06/why-silicon-valley-immigrant-entrepreneurs-are-returning-home

======
geekam
There also one more thing to add here: H1B workers also contribute to Social
Security and Medicare taxes and most of them do not get those back because
they leave.

------
pitdesi
How did this get posted twice? I thought HN catches the same URL being posted
again <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2294268>

